# Phlogius cf. papuanus



## Steve Nunn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,
I'm still in the process of confirming the ID, but fairly sure this is a _cf. papuanus_ Kulczynski 1908:







Steve


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 29, 2006)

I assume it's an Aussie species? Very nice!! Looks a bit like a Hysterocrates of some sort. Is it aggressive?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,
It's one of the species found on both Australia and P.N.G. 

I would say no more aggressive then the average Selenocosmiine. And yes, there is a distant relationship with the Eumenophorinae 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's a very nice lookin T!! How aggressive are Selenocosmiine's (I know nothing about this genus)??


----------



## lychas (Apr 29, 2006)

they are not to bad, i cant relate them to any of the sp you get as i have no experience with your sp but our aussie t's aint 2 bad, you can stick ur hand in the cage 2 change water and stuff(with mine u can) but get 2 close and they get agro, start striking and get scary


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 30, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> It's a very nice lookin T!! How aggressive are Selenocosmiine's (I know nothing about this genus)??


Hi,
Do you have _Poecilotheria_?? _Chilobrachys_?? They are also from the subfamily Selenocosmiinae (I don't recognise Schmidt's "Poecilotherinae", that's a joke IMO) and have similar attitudes 

Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Apr 30, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> It's a very nice lookin T!! How aggressive are Selenocosmiine's (I know nothing about this genus)??


The selenocosmiinae have some very defensive sp's, a lot of the time it depends on the individual t tho same as any sp 

@Lychas, im surprised to see you say that considering when i owned the adult t you have right now it would go mental without provocation and do
THIS! 
(pics of lychas's t doin its thing)





THIS





AND THIS


----------



## lychas (Apr 30, 2006)

shes really good, i can stick my hand in a grab stuff out and she wond do anything, its only wen i get 2 close that she goes mental


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL, I have some pics of that species upside down, on her back ready to nail whatever came within her range!! I would say about as agro as any T could possibly be  In the last image the spider was lifted about a foot off the ground and still would not let go, glad it was the spoon and not my finger.



















Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 30, 2006)

Back to the species in question 













Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Apr 30, 2006)

Lovely pics there mate of that both the selenotholus "glenelva" and the cf. papuanus or c. tropix, she's getting better and better looking with age


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Kyle,
Definately not _C.tropix_ 

Also, I got the species wrong above, my one is a _Selenotypus sp._, yours is a _Selentholus sp._.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 30, 2006)

Nevermind how deadly agressive they are or not, theres so many thing else to check on these unknow species ...


----------



## syndicate (Apr 30, 2006)

once again awesome pics!very nice looking species there.would love to go to austrailia and see some t's in the wild one day


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 1, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Kyle,
> Definately not _C.tropix_
> 
> Also, I got the species wrong above, my one is a _Selenotypus sp._, yours is a _Selentholus sp._.
> ...


Your local selenotypus sp yea ? the one i have from you is really defensvie like that aswell.
I wouldnt mind another adult fem of your local selenotypus if you come across a spare one maybe we can swing a trade of some sort ?


----------

